# New Ranks: Phase One



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

What do you think some more ranks should be?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 7, 2004)

Mayor
Dog/any other animal species


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it would be easier if they were related to Trees and Bell Trees.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think the new rank should be Nook, or Nooks advisor.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 7, 2004)

This is based on a store so have it be different sales names like you start at used cars salesmen then traveling salesmen then grocery store owner. ect...


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 7, 2004)

How about Bag Boy?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

They are going to be AC related.


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmmm....instead of sage (because it pertains to Zelda) why not go for something like....NES game? It's special in AC, and many know what they are. Just a thought.

For normal ranks, good ones would be the orange box, gold stereo, Master Sword (also a good Sage ranking), Snowman, Museum Model....you get the point. Higher rankings involve being named after rarer items. And if people ask what they are, it can be explained to them (and possibly advertised.)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

I kept "Sage" because everyone is familiar with it.  Do you have aby other requests if I were to change it?


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually you're right. The sage would be a better choice, since most (if not all) TBT'er's come from Nsider. I still stand behind my item thing for normal ranks though.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually I think I might make it a rule that you have to be from NSider.

This brings up another note:  Should we have the Local Knights and Knights of Hyrule?  Or just stick to Employee?


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 7, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Actually I think I might make it a rule that you have to be from NSider.
> 
> This brings up another note:  Should we have the Local Knights and Knights of Hyrule?  Or just stick to Employee?


 I actually think we should, mainly on the Off-Topic board. Right now it's just harmless fun, but I could easily see something getting out of hand, once this opens to the public....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree.  Have you seen the AXA Forums?  They are crazy!  Unorganized, yet popular


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 7, 2004)

your right about that.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess the whole thing just depends on the starting users(us) to decide what is going to happen.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 8, 2004)

What if a person joins that doesn't have an account on NSider?  Oh and I think that Red enployees should be renamed Manager or something.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

It all depends on Stormtrooper88888.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

The ranking is fine it should just be changed if storm wants it the same as nsider.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think it should be the same as insider because we want this to be mostly original right?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

really but not really.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

It's up to you guys I guess (this is dictatorship) Let the people run the goverment.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a dictatorship and storm is mussilini


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

That really isn't good for the people that are going to be coming here.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

If you make a sight you can do that.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

That's true. Lol.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

But let's stay on topic what new ranks should there be.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 8, 2004)

[quote="] I don't think it should be the same as insider because we want this to be mostly original right? [/quote]
 I agree, we can't have _everything_ the same.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

Well of course not, not evry thing.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like the sage thing being the same, but in a way it's kinda different. Because he has less power here than on the NSider boards.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like that especially. you should invite nocturne of shadows and say he can be a sage. Then when he finds out hes lower that an employee it wil be funny


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2004)

Nocturne... he's to lazy.  If he wants to come, he'll come.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 9, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Nocturne... he's to lazy.  If he wants to come, he'll come.


 I couldn't have said it better myself.  He didn't even make codes plus, he just made the thread.  THELINKMASTER and LINKWIZ thought of it and invited me to join.  At the time I owned a rival codes place to codes plus and we were all tektites.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

Lol. I agree with both of you.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hes never on. He should lose his sagedum.


----------

